# Prepaid Gebühren in unbegrenzter Höhe



## Jindra33 (19 Mai 2016)

Ich bin gerade in ein land ausserhalb der EU gereist und bekomme eine SMS von E-Plus mit (horrenden) Datentarifen etc..... und den Hinweis, dass ab jetzt Gebühren in unbegrenzter Höhe enstehen können !!!!
Was heisst denn das, ich habe eine PREPAID Karte (genau aus diesem Grund) , da sind ca. 20 € drauf, können die mich denn quasi dieses Guthaben überziehen lassen in UNBEGRENZTER HÖHE und mir dann eine fette Rechnung schicken wenn ich nach hause komme ?


----------



## Hippo (19 Mai 2016)

Jup, genau das bedeutet das.
Ausländische Provider schicken ja die verursachten Kosten erst NACHDEM sie angefallen sind an Deinen heimischen Provider und haben so keine Informationen ob Du mit Prepaid oder Vertrag unterwegs bist oder gar wieviel Kohle auf einer Prepaidkarte noch drauf ist


----------



## BenTigger (19 Mai 2016)

Tip: Kauf dir eine Prepaidkarte in dem Land, wo du grade bist. Das ist 1. günstiger und 2. ist die Karte leer, kommt nichts nach.
So mache ich das, da ich Beruflich weltweit unterwegs bin.

Rechenbeispiel:
auf den Bahamas kosten 50 KB Datenvolumen 79 Eurocent (T-Online)
Das sind bei einem MB schon 15,80 €.
Die Standart Flatrate auf dem Handy mit 200 MB kosten somit nur 3160,- €

Da lohnt sich schon für ein paar Tage eine örtliche Prepaidkarte, wenn man unbedingt Online sein muss.
Ansonsten mal wirklich den Urlaub ohne Mails usw. genießen


----------



## Hippo (19 Mai 2016)

Und das gibt in anständiger Währung ...

63,2 x


----------



## passer (21 Mai 2016)

Also es gab schon Fälle wo Minus Beiträge entstanden sind bei Prepaid Karte. (echte - nicht Pseudo Prepaid)
Eine Nachforderung der TK Unternehmen gab es nicht, die Karte verblieb im Minus, auch eine rechtliche Durchsetzung wäre nicht möglich.

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...-auf-prepaid-konto-nicht-zahlen-a-894812.html
Sofern dieser Umstand nicht schon technisch gelöst wurde.
D2-CallYa, Aldi Talk oder wie sie alle heißen.

Was anderes wären die von Klarmobil und Co, aber das sind ja auch keine echte Prepaid Anbieter. Aber auch hier hat das Gericht deren Forderung verneint.


----------



## Hippo (21 Mai 2016)

Da würde ich mich bei den Auslandskosten nicht drauf verlassen daß Gerichte da genauso entscheiden.
Denn da hat der inländische Provider keinen Einfluß drauf. Deswegen auch die Warn-SMS.


----------



## Trenni (30 Juni 2016)

Ich meine auch, es gibt doch mehrere Urteile in dieser Richtung, ob Ausland oder nicht spielt doch im Rechtsverhältnis mit dem Ausgeber der Prepaid Karte keine Rolle


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2016)

... macht was ihr wollt ...
ICH würds bei Auslandsgebrauch NICHT drauf ankommen lassen


----------



## Zahnmann (15 August 2017)

na wenn die nicht in der Lage sind das Billing in Echtzeit zu machen kann das ja nicht der Schaden des Kunden sein


----------



## BenTigger (15 August 2017)

Doch und das Gerichtlich bestätigt. Aber du kannst das ja gerne mal durchprozessieren 
Vielleicht erstellt ein Gericht dann mal ein Grundsatz-Urteil das für alle bindend ist


----------



## Roder5 (28 August 2017)

Das wäre wünschenswert. denn (u.a.) aus diesem grund habe ich ja eine prepaid karte


----------



## BenTigger (28 August 2017)

Tja nur Wunsch ist nicht Realität...
Ich wünsche mir auch so vieles, was aber nie so umgesetzt wird, wie ich es mir wünsche. (vielleicht auch zu meinem Glück)


----------

